# A bit confused about transfer of papers!



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi! I was hoping someone could answer a question I had about trasferring papers in the event of a sale. When we bought our horses, Clementine and Levi, it was (And I know how bad this can be just from reading this section of the forum, but we were naiive for sure) done without a contract or anything. They are healthy, young horses and we paid in cash. The previous owner, who Levi is still stabled with, has never argued that they are ours now (Thank god I won't become another person who bought without a contract and will have issues). He was actually glad to have them sold - he was going to get rid of them, as he didn't have anybody to ride them and they were just sitting in the pasture eating up his hay. He told us that he would dig out her papers for us soon as his wife knew where they were and she wasn't home. We told him whenever was fine, it wasn't a big deal now.

We all ended up forgetting about it, and I have long since moved Clementine from there (We bought about a year ago, end of last summer). I would love to know her age and birthday and whatnot though, so I was going to go down when we visit Levi and ask for the papers. Do I have a right to ask for them? Since we bought the horses, the papers should be ours, right? I don't want to just go ask for something if they wouldn't be transferred in the sale. I was also thinking of writing up a bill of ownership and having him sign it just to be on the safe side, but he's been nothing but pleasant and good to us (Even so far as to drive Clem to her new stable) so I don't think he would really ever pull the 'Oh they're still mine' card. Plus, he has about 25 other horses to deal with. Actually, Levi is being stabled under nothing but verbal agreement, no contracts there either, and never had an issue. I think he just doesn't like contracts. (As I said... I know the issues this can cause, no need to point them out. I am aware it's not the best move, though I wasn't at the time, and am considering getting something written up, but we've not had any issues yet in the least, he's been wonderful).

So, my main point of this: Do we have rightful ownership of her and Levi's papers? I would love to have them. I suppose if not, I can make a copy of them.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Get a bill of sale for BOTH horses and ask for the papers, they're yours. Find an online contract for board and fill in all the details and ask him to sign it, as well as you signing, tell him you really like to keep things business like and clear cut.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Correction: we do have a bill of sale! I didn't think we did. Awesome. Then I'll definitely go get her papers. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

